# Just want to make sure I understand the Glycine Airman gmt



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

On the Glycine gmt models is the main hour hand on a 12 hour cycle? I am starting to gather that it is.








so on this one the arrow hand goes around once in 24 hour








and on this one the arrow hand goes around once in 12 hours? and only the red hand is a 24 hour hand?


----------



## l3wy (Jun 16, 2012)

That seems to be true for most of them (the glycine gmts).. I spent a bit of time trying to figure this out a week or so ago and that was the case with the base 17s I was looking at. Although there are some(one?) that has gmt and is also 24hr... Dennis will know


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

tylehman said:


> On the Glycine gmt models is the main hour hand on a 12 hour cycle? I am starting to gather that it is.
> 
> View attachment 1362222
> 
> ...


Dennis might be enjoying some quality family time, I will also support The way you and I3wy explained is perfectly correct. In Airmen models if you see only three hands ( hour-minute-seconds ) it is a purist watch - meaning the hour hand makes 1 revolution per 24 hours on the dial. If there is a 4th hand - the GMT hand/red one , the usual hour hand acts like classic 12 hour watches makes 2 revolutions per 24 hours and GMT hand is 24 hour hand,and moves once a 24 hour.
Only the ' Double ' ( D ) Airmen models have all hands 24 hours:










::: Glycine Watch ::: Bienne 1914 ::: Swiss Made :::


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

Emre said:


> Dennis might be enjoying some quality family time, I will also support The way you and I3wy explained is perfectly correct. In Airmen models if you see only three hands ( hour-minute-seconds ) it is a purist watch - meaning the hour hand makes 1 revolution per 24 hours on the dial. If there is a 4th hand - the GMT hand/red one , the usual hour hand acts like classic 12 hour watches makes 2 revolutions per 24 hours and GMT hand is 24 hour hand,and moves once a 24 hour.
> Only the ' Double ' ( D ) Airmen models have all hands 24 hours:


Wow that is so good that you straightened that out for me.

I have always been interested in 24 hour watches, and I can't imagine how disappointed I would be if I finally got an airman and found out that it was basically a regular gmt watch. It will be a while before I get one, but I am sure that someday I will.

Thanks again


----------



## RandM (May 12, 2006)

Is the24 hour hand adjustable for a second time zone or does it just give you the military time?


----------



## l3wy (Jun 16, 2012)

RandM said:


> Is the24 hour hand adjustable for a second time zone or does it just give you the military time?


Adjustable


----------



## e4k4 (Jan 6, 2014)

Interesting information here. I have been under the impression that all Airmans was "pure" 24h-watches. I honestly think the dial on the GMT is a bit misleading, no indication of a 12h.

Must admit I haven't done my research on these yet, but I'm really into the looks of the Airman. Hopefully I'm able to obtain one in the future.


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

e4k4 said:


> Interesting information here. I have been under the impression that all Airmans was "pure" 24h-watches. I honestly think the dial on the GMT is a bit misleading, no indication of a 12h.
> 
> Must admit I haven't done my research on these yet, but I'm really into the looks of the Airman. Hopefully I'm able to obtain one in the future.


I own this model and absolutely love it. Although it takes some time getting used to it. According to the instructions you can tell three time zones (I use it for two time zones)

1. Basic arrow + minute hand tells the normal time like a 12 hour watch.

2. The red gmt hand is adjustable in hourly durations. So if i have a time difference of 2.5 hours i either have to adjust it at 3 or 2 hours nothing in-between. Which could be irritating to some i guess !

3. You can unlock the bezel and make another time zone (like in many such watches)

So only the RED-GMT hand works in the 24 hour format as you can see in the picture below ....


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

beeman101 said:


> 2. The red gmt hand is adjustable in hourly durations. So if i have a time difference of 2.5 hours i either have to adjust it at 3 or 2 hours nothing in-between. Which could be irritating to some i guess !


Just general information,the Airmen from 1956-58 had the tailend at the minute hand so the user could lecture the half hours,later for some reasons they switched to the hour hand.


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Emre said:


> Just general information,the Airmen from 1956-58 had the tailend at the minute hand so the user could lecture the half hours,later for some reasons they switched to the hour hand.


That is interesting info. But why for the love of god would they do these 1 hour intervals. The second time that i keep is 2.5 hours ahead which is very irritating as i always have to re-calculate !! So now i have to find a country/region where the time difference is only in full hours 2/4/10............unfortunately the 3 that i want to maintain are 2.5 + or 4.5 (-) or 9.5 (-)
:-(


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

with those 3 timezones,you need definitely a vintage Airman with minute hand tailend









and its manual:


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Interesting read !
Your knowledge emre, about the brand is astounding. I think half the reason i respect and love this brand is because of reading about it on your posts. I salute you and your commitment to spreading the Glycine word. While i dont know when i will be buying my second timepc from this brand but i do know for sure that i might never sell my airman !


----------

